# mobile lathe



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well got the rikon out of mothballs. Built a mobile and sit able bench is just a tad to high but workable. Turned to pen blanks on it worked some tweaks out of it on the tool rest but worked okay. I used mostly 2x4 pine. And a three foot chunk of white oak bridge plank for the wheel and frame mounting so that it is not top heavy worked well. Here is the pic. Intend add maybe a tool station to this but one thing at a time.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's a nice lathe, too nice to be in mothballs 
That's a really heavy duty stand too. You do like to build them solid Glenmore!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I think I'm going to have to go with smaller wheels or none at all so I'll have to make a space for it.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Ditto what Deb said. So now you get to create again.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Couldn't take the height so down to the shop I go at 3:30am got it done by 4:55 hahaha couldn't do this at the old place. Well I took the legs down 8" from 18" now I can sit at in my stool or wheel chair comfortably I' have some pics of the adjustment In fact the top of the lathe is about even with the workbench top. Harry sort of put me up to that one. You can tell he is back in full force on the forum. Thank god and god bless you Harry. You help me out more then you think buddy.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore, please stop bringing tears to the eyes of an old man, but thank you anyway my friend.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Glenmore,

That is one sturdy and nice lathe bench. It should serve you well.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Glenmore! The whole idea of a Mobile bench is to roll it where you need it, and the roll it to an unused spot, It gets small and out of your workspace area. I move my roll-a-rounds into a another room, and out of the way. Got more room. Nice lathe by the way, and a great bench!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

That looks good and sturdy, Glenmore.. and let's hear it for ergonomics. Way to go!!!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Here you go the fixed product. Like I said lowered it 8" have my wheel chair up against it to show how I can sit close into the bench and be comfortable.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice, Glenmore. Doing what you love and being comfortable while doing it is tough to beat!!!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Jim but it was a hell of a job to get them legs back off didn't have a problem with the ones in the oak but in the pine. I was there with a hammer and chisel clipping them off had two of them. Must say my new shop has good sound proofing at 3:30 am didn't wake no one in the house and neighbors didn't have the cops come.  The old place I would have been my car port and everyone up. hahaha


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Necessity..... the mother of invention


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore, I do hope that you have kept the pieces that you cut off, one day you will hopefully return to good health and need to increase the height of the bench!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Way to go, Glenmore.:yes4: :yes4: :yes4:

When can we see some more of your beautiful pens?

James


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Harry and James it is a joy to turn on it now. With the adjustments I did with the stand I really have in a perfect height and position for turning.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks great Glenmore. Glad to see ya back and at it. Been on the road and don't often stop over here but saw this and had to say really well done.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bernie you got that right I'm right back into it sold 1 pen today again. Did 13 euros, and them new roadsters 12 of them today. Got my blanks set up for 25 slim pens hope to get them done tomorrow. Did some cutting boards made them out of the 3" plank cut them down to 1 1/2" sticks 2 of them are 12" long and the 1 that was left is 10" so don't know if I'll be back in the shop tomorrow though I think I over did it a little today.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Listen to your doctor Glenmore. Don't want him saying you won't be in the shop for good while. My brother did that in his shop. Doc told him no more for 6 months. Work safe.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well Bernie took Saturday off. Today got the cutting boards done and 8 pens so I have a whole lot more to do.


----------

